# [Kernel] Impossible de démarrer (résolu)

## palkeo

Salut,

J'ai décidé d'installer gentoo, mais, quand je redémarre mon PC pour lancer gentoo, j'ai un kernel panic :

```
VFS : Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions :

Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
```

J'ai fait une recherche google, mais, malgrès les nombreux résultats, je n'ai rien trouvé d'intéressant...

Il y a ce topic : http://www.gentoo.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=152, mais il ne m'apporte pas grand chose...

J'ai donc un disque-dur en SATA (apparemment, le problème viendrait de là ?).

Je n'ai pas utilisé genkernel pour le noyau. J'ai donc essayé d'activer des pilotes pour le SATA, mais, après plusieurs essais, ça n'a rien donné... (pourtant, je les ait bien compilée dans le noyau, pas en tant que modules)

Voiçi la partie "intéressante" de mon grub.lst :

```
title      Gentoo, kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r4

root      (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1
```

Sauriez-vous comment résoudre ce problème ?Last edited by palkeo on Sat Apr 19, 2008 11:14 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kopp

Quel est ton plan de partitionnement ?

As tu bien le support de ton FS en dur dans le noyau ?

----------

## palkeo

Pour le partitionnement, j'ai :

/dev/sda1   ext3, qui contient gentoo

/dev/sda2  ext3, bootable, qui contient kubuntu, et grub

/dev/sda3  swap

/dev/sda4  ext3, qui contient mes documents

Pour le support du FS, je crois, mais je ne suis pas sûr : qu'est ce qui doit être coché pour activer le support pour ext3, quand je fais make menuconfig ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## palkeo

Désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dismantr

J'ai le même problème avec mon nouveau portable  :Wink:  et je pense que cela vient de la compilation de ton noyau. Il faut vérifier que les pilotes SATA & Co sont bien insérés en dur <*> ; de même pour les FS que tu utilises.

Pour connaître les dénominations de ton matériel, tu peux utiliser la commande lspci sur ta Kubuntu, qui elle, démarre, je suppose.

----------

## palkeo

EN fait, je suis un peu perdu entre SATA, ATA, PATA, SCSI, etc...

Dans la section "file systems" j'ai coché "second extended fs support", et "ext3 journalling file system support". J'ai aussi vu "fileysstem in userspace support", je dois l'ajouter ?

Dans "device drivers", j'ai compilé "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support", et dans ce dernier j'ai essayé une fois avec "support for SATA (deprecated...)" et une autre fois sans, et dans les deux cas ça n'a rien donné..., dans "SCSI device support", j'ai coché "SCSI disk support", j'ai ausi mis "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers, j'ai coché "Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM), mais rien de ce qu'il y à à l'intérieur...

Voilà en gros comment j'ai fait.

C'est correct ? et dois-je cocher "support for SATA (deprecated) ?"

Et, si ça peut vous aider, voiçi un lspci :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
```

Ah, aussi, dans "processor family", j'ai laissé le "pentium pro' par défaut, c'est correct pour mon "Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160", ou alors faut que je mettre une autre architecture ?

Et est-ce qui je dois cocher "SMT (hyperthreading sheudler support" ? et "symmetric multi-processing support" ? et "hight resolution timer support" ?

Parce que j'ai regardé l'aide, mais ça ne m'a pas beaucoup aidé...

Merci d'avance.

PS : les pilotes sont bien mis en dur.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

on dirait bien que les pilotes sata se chargent pas ou pas les bons, verifie que t'as bien ça dans ton .config :

```
CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y
```

----------

## engil

Désolé de m'incruster me je rencontre le même genre de problème, gregool tu pourrais expliciter cette option ?

----------

## gregool

ben en fait il faut activer dans le kernel le support sata+les drivers de ton chipset, la c'est un chip INTEL donc faut les drivers intel.

dans la .config ça se traduit comme ça: CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

c'est tout...

----------

## geekounet

 *gregool wrote:*   

> ben en fait il faut activer dans le kernel le support sata+les drivers de ton chipset, la c'est un chip INTEL donc faut les drivers intel.
> 
> dans la .config ça se traduit comme ça: CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y
> 
> c'est tout...

 

Ça c'est pour le générateur de nombres aléatoires matériel, rien à voir avec le SATA...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## engil

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait   :Laughing: 

----------

## gregool

 :Embarassed: 

...et dire que des fois je me demande pourquoi mon kernel boot pas

la bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai un chip INTEL aussi et  si un nul comme moi à réussi a trouver tout seul tu devrais t'en sortir un jour ou l'autre, la barre est pas bien haute.

ça serait pas ça par hasard ?

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

----------

## ghoti

 *gregool wrote:*   

> ça serait pas ça par hasard ?
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
> 
> ...

 

Pense pas : c'est valable jusqu'à l'ICH8 mais je ne crois pas que ça marche pour l'ICH9.

 *palkeo wrote:*   

> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

Avec ça, je crois que la config du SATA devrait-être celle-ci

----------

## palkeo

Je viens de réussir à accéder au disque : il fallait effectivement compiler le support des chipset intel, jmicron, il me semble que c'est pour l'IDE, et c'est justement celui là que j'avais activé, et je n'avais pas cherché plus loin... En tout cas, merci !

Mais, j'ai un autre problème:  toujours quand je boote, j'ai une erreur :

```
* Checking root filesystem :

ext2fs_check_if_mount : no such file or directory while determining wheter /dev/sda1 is mounted.

fsck: ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1 :

[message me disant que le "superblock" ne peut pas être lu, ou ne décrit pas un système de fichiers correct en ext2 (alors qu'il est en ext3...)]

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

give root password for maintenance or type Ctrl-D to continue.
```

Et je n'ai pas été plus loin (j'ai pas envie qu'il écrive des données pour un système de fichiers ext2 sur mon ext3, ou autre problème)...

Voilà... Dois-je entrer mon mot de passe du root, faire Ctrl-D, au y à t'il une erreur autre part ?

Voiçi mon /etc/fstab :

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1      /      ext3      noauto,noatime,errors=remount-ro   1 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      user,noauto,exec,ro   0 0

/dev/sda4         /documents      ext3            noatime        1       2

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

proc           /proc        proc   defaults        0     0

```

----------

## ghoti

 *palkeo wrote:*   

> Voiçi mon /etc/fstab :
> 
> # <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>
> 
> /dev/sda1		/		ext3		noauto,noatime,errors=remount-ro	1 1
> ...

 

Essaie en supprimant le "noauto"

----------

## dapsaille

Pour infos sur un ich9r ca donne ca :

```

florent@GENTOO64 ~ $ more /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r2 | grep PII

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

```

 Nota = les amateurs noteront avec quelle délectation je viens de tuer un chaton naissant ^^

----------

## didier30

Désolé de m'incruster mais j'ai la même erreur ici.

La seule différence est que je me sers de mon noyau depuis janvier et il a toujours bien booté. et hélas, je n'en ai qu'un (une fois le test du démarrage passé, je vire l'ancien, question de place)

j'ai fait mon dernier update le 5 ou le 6.

EDIT: j'ai fait un md5sum sur le noyau bootable et correspond au noyau compiler

un fsck sur la partition n'a pas donné plus de résultat

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> florent@GENTOO64 ~ $ more /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r2 | grep PII

 

grep PII  /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r2   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ca, c'est pour le chaton !   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> Désolé de m'incruster mais j'ai la même erreur ici.
> 
> La seule différence est que je me sers de mon noyau depuis janvier et il a toujours bien booté. et hélas, je n'en ai qu'un (une fois le test du démarrage passé, je vire l'ancien, question de place)
> 
> j'ai fait mon dernier update le 5 ou le 6.
> ...

 

Si tu genkernelises tu dois avoir les config dans /etc/kernels/

----------

## palkeo

J'ai essayé de supprimer le "noauto" à /dev/sda1 dans /etc/fstab, mais ça n'a rien changé...

----------

## ghoti

Il faudrait tout de même que l'on soit sûr de l'intégrité du système de fichiers.

--> lancer e2fsck à partir du LiveCD

A propos : ext3 c'est ext2 avec un journal. 

On peut donc le monter en ext2 s'il a été correctement démonté auparavant.

----------

## palkeo

La partition m'a l'air correcte :

```

e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)

gentoo: clean, 208416/5865472 files, 627752/11709369 blocks

```

----------

## ghoti

Déjà une bonne chose !  :Smile: 

Que donne la commande

```
grep CONFIG_PROC_FS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

?

----------

## palkeo

C'est activé :

```
CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

```

----------

## ghoti

Bon, alors, lorsqu'il te demande "give root password for maintenance or type Ctrl-D to continue", essaye les 2 possibilités et dis-nous comment il réagit.

----------

## palkeo

Quand je fais Ctrl-D, il redémarre, et quand je met le mot de passe root, je me retrouve sur le terminal, et ma parttion n'est pas montée, à la place, j'ai :

```
rootfs on /  type rootfs

/dev/root on /  type ext3 (tiens ? du ext3...)
```

et tout un tas d'autres trucs comme /proc, etc...

Et aussi, je me demande si ça à pas un rapport : avant d'avoir le message d'erreur me disant qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir ma partition, etc..., j'en ait un autre :

```
udevd[901] : init_udevd_socket : error getting socket : Address family non supported by protocol
```

Et après, j'ai deux autres erreurs me disant qu'udevd n'a pas pu se charger, à rencontré un problème, ou quelque chose dans ce gout là.

----------

## ghoti

On avance !  :Wink: 

Que donne la commande :

```
grep "CONFIG_UNIX=" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

?

Au passage "quelque-chose dans ce goût-là" est une expression copyright microsoft ! 

Sous linux, on est précis et détaillé !  :Wink: 

----------

## palkeo

Je n'obtient rien du tout...

Par contre, si je fais grep "CONFIG_UNIX", sans le =, j'obtiens :

# CONFIG_UNIX is not setLast edited by palkeo on Wed Apr 16, 2008 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

deja je compatis  :Wink:  , je viens d'installer gentoo sur mon portable et j'en ai chi... lol

Pour l'erreur de udev , il te faut compiler le support des sockets unix , ca devrais se trouver dans les options reseaux ( te rassure j'ai fais la meme bourde )

pour tes partoches , je ne sais pas trop , tout le monde t'as bien conseillé me semble t'il, perso j'ai installé en ~x86 et j'ai eu le bug du dernier grub en date qui ne trouvais pas la partition principale parce qu'il rajoute un caractere en lisant le grub.conf ce qui se traduit pas un "kernel panic" , ceci dit ca n'as pas l'air d'etre ton cas puisque le systeme boot.

----------

## palkeo

Justement, je viens de voir ça, CONFIG_UNIX correspond bien au support des sockets    :Very Happy: 

J'active cette option, je recompile, et je vous dit si la situation a évoluée !

----------

## Marsu

j'avais aussi eu un bug de racine qui voulait pas se monter, en fait j'avais oublié l'option scsi disks dans le noyau

----------

## palkeo

UNIX_SOCKET marche ! Merci beaucoup !

----------

